# nach emerge config-files aktualisieren

## MaHejn

Hail 2the king of gentoo!

jedesmal, wenn ich ein ebuild aus dem netz emerge, erscheint nach erfolgreicher installation die aufforderung, config-files in /etc zu aktualisiseren .. es wird auch eine hilfe angeboten, allerdings verstehe ich diese nicht wirklich .. 

es wäre echt super, wenn man mir erklären könnte, was es damit auf sich hat und wie ich letztlich eine aktualisierung durchführe ..!

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## m03

hi,

einfach 

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

 mach und dann in nem terminal 

```
 etc-update
```

. Schon kann man seine ganzen cfgs einfach updaten...

m03

----------

## batnator

Hallo,

generell werden keine Konfigurationsdateien oder Scripte überschrieben oder gelöscht. Installierst Du ein Paket und es enthält Konfigurationsdateien werden diese unter /etc in folgendem Schema abgelegt

```
._cfg????_*
```

wobei ???? in der Regel 0000 ist. Solltest Du diese Datei nicht löschen oder kopieren etc. wird einfach beim naechsten Update des Paketes weitergezählt 0001 usw. Der * steht für den Originalnamen der Konfigurationsdatei oder Scriptes.

Mit dem Befehl

```
find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*'
```

werden solche Dateien angezeigt und Du kannst Dir mit

```
diff originaldatei ._cfg????_originaldatei
```

die Unterschiede anzeigen lassen. In der Regel sind diese minimal und beziehen sich auf den Header der Datei mit der Versionsnummer, so daß man ein

```
mv ._cfg????_originaldatei originaldatei
```

machen kann. VORSICHT bei den Dateien wo Du selbst Einstellungen getätigt hast.  :Smile: 

----------

## sulu

Das mergen der Config-File nevt zum teil ordendlich. Letzthin, nach einem ermerge -eb world waren es deren 48 Stück die nach einer mergenden Hand Ausschau hielten. Klar mit diff sieht man recht rasch ob man ein Config-File updaten muss oder nicht. Wenn sich aber beispielsweise die Kommentare ändern dann zeigt diff viel mehr an und es ist eine recht mühsame Analyse notwendig. 

Ist das Ergebnis von diff zu schwer zu ineterpretieren, dann mach ich den kate auf und lade beide Dateien in geteilte Fenster, sodass der Abgleich optisch erfolgen kann. Aber es ist mühsam.

Ich hätte gerne ein Merge-Tool dass:

- Alle ._cfg000 auffindet und in einem GUI auflistet.

- Klickt man auf das ._cfg dann wird es und das zugehörige Orginal-Konfig-File in einem eigenen Fenster dargestellt. 

- Die Unterschiede (ohne Leerzeilen) werden farbig hervorgehoben.  

- Den Merge könnte ich mir so vorstellen dass man jene Zeilen im ._cfg000-File die man in das bestehende Konfig-File übernehmen will anwählen kann und mittels eine Pfeil-Buttons hinüberschieben kann. Die Zeile verschwindet dann aus dem ._cfg00-File.

- Wenn man mit der Arbeit fertig ist dann wird (nach Rückfrage) das geänderte Orginal-Konfigfile gepeichert und das ._cfg000-File gelöscht. 

Das macht man so lange bis keine ._cfg000-File mehr vorhanden sind.

Das wäre doch eine lohnende Aufgabe für jemanden der eine sinnvolle Übung in GUI-Programmierung sucht. Unsere Dankbarkeit wäre ihm/ihr jedenfalls sicher.

Gruss

Sulu

----------

## Tesla2k

es gibt grafisch frontends für diff. Die sind auf jedenfall übersichtlicher.

Was ich sinnvoll fände ist, dass sich portage merkt, welche config files verändert worden sind und welche noch im original zustand sind. Dise sollte er automatisch überschreiben (oder zumindest mit einen einfach befehl alle) und nur für die anderen dir ._cfg dateien anlegen.

----------

